# Urgent help needed to recover files from HDD



## digbose (Mar 4, 2015)

I wiped my entire Windows partitions accidentally while installing Linux mint please suggest me the best recovery software so that I can recover my NTFS partition s & files in it ( if its a linux live distro then better)


----------



## jollym124 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hello there,

Go for Hard Disk Recovery Software - Recover lost, deleted, formatted data from hard drives , this will Help you


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 23, 2015)

There is a software called Test Disk. It is available as part of disk tools in many live cds. I think it is there in CloneZilla. If you have a spare portable HDD, it is best to take a complete image using CloneZilla before proceeding further.

Test Disk can even recover accidentally deleted partitions. It is however text mode only. No GUI.


----------

